# Wierd Discovery? Half blue eyes...



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I was looking at my betta really closely this morning (I fed him too much yestreday so I was checking on him). Then I noticed that GummyBear had something unique about him!

Half of both his eyes are crystal blue! :fun:


I've never seen a betta with blue eyes or partial blue eyes before. The other half is a dark golden brown-like my waffles in the morning  Anyway, His right eye has a lot of blue in it while the other eye has about 1/3-1/2 of his eye blue. I just got exited and was wondering if anyones betta has wierd eye coloring or what is the normal eye color for betta fish? 

Peace out homies


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh yea, also...I think sometime in the future I may attempt breeding him with a blue eyed halfmoon female and see what I get. It's more of an idea really and I know the responsibillaty that comes with it so It may not be for a LONG time.
But if I did breed GummyBear with a blue eyed betta, what percentage of the fry would be blue eyed?

Thanks!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

**Tick tock. Tick tock...**


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'm lonely :O


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, try chat. or a betta forum. Its cool, but I don't really have a clue about betta genetics.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

emc7 said:


> lol, try chat. or a betta forum. Its cool, but I don't really have a clue about betta genetics.


Once again...I feel really stupid  lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm flattered you think we know so much, but most of us have a lot of general knowledge and some small area where we each know a lot. There are a few betta pros on this forum, but it may take a few weeks for a post to be seen by a specialist. Only the easy questions get immediate answers.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I'm flattered you think we know so much, but most of us have a lot of general knowledge and some small area where we each know a lot. There are a few betta pros on this forum, but it may take a few weeks for a post to be seen by a specialist. Only the easy questions get immediate answers.


Awww  I'll try e-mailing some betta breeders or find a betta forum or something that I can go to for the hard-to-answer questions


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IBC is the big betta group. Might be a place to start looking for links.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a blue eyed betta ( hes a light colored betta) my boyfriends betta has ONE half blue eye. My daughters betta has RED eyes (hes a red betta) its fairly common and its also common for them to grow out of it... LIKE puppies or even humans for that matter... young animals seem to have blue eyes that they grow out of.... and like humans Blue eyed dogs have a common ancestor, as due blue eyed cats, fish, ect ect..... BLUE eyes as an adult in animals is something we bred for and is not natural.. just a random fact..... 


PS I breed and show bettas  as a hobby


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Plakat_bettas said:


> BLUE eyes as an adult in animals is something we bred for and is not natural.. just a random fact.....


It may be something we purposely breed into animals (only using blue-eyed dogs for breeding stock and such) but it _is_ a natural mutation that causes us not to be able to produce as much melanin. It's a harmless one, at least. Being blue-eyed does not have any negatice effects. 

I don't think it's possible that there was a _single_ blue-eyed human, dog, fish, etc. that caused the trait to spread. It's much more possible for a trait like light-colored eyes to propagate if there is a larger pool of individuals who have it. 

And, chocolatecrunch, we have three bettas with blue eyes, too. 

One is a Cambodian Butterfly Crowntail, which means he's whiteish-pink with red stripes. He also has some iridescent blue-green streaks in his reddish tail and fins. 

Another is pale around the edges of his fins (almost clear) but most of his body and the inner parts of his fins are darker. When we bought him, he looked pure white. As he settled into his new home, his body darkened. Since, his colors have changed between the two a couple times, so we named him Morph. 

The third is a dragonscale betta. His body is metallic silver, with dark red fins that have metallic striping in them. It's hard to tell but I'm almost certain his entire irises are blue. It's not as light as the other two bettas but it's there.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> It may be something we purposely breed into animals (only using blue-eyed dogs for breeding stock and such) but it _is_ a natural mutation that causes us not to be able to produce as much melanin. It's a harmless one, at least. Being blue-eyed does not have any negatice effects.
> 
> I don't think it's possible that there was a _single_ blue-eyed human, dog, fish, etc. that caused the trait to spread. It's much more possible for a trait like light-colored eyes to propagate if there is a larger pool of individuals who have it.
> 
> ...



The last betta you were talking aobut sounds like him...I don't think my betta is young (I used to think he was about 3 or 4 months but I'm starting to think he is at least 6 months!)........I'll post another thread about it but he flared at ME six times just in a half an hour! He also attempted making a bubblenest but the bubbles kept popping. He blew like five bubbles at once and was more moody than usual towards the corys...Oh well


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

chocolatecrunch said:


> The last betta you were talking aobut sounds like him


http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=274&pictureid=3231
He's our second favorite  
Our fave is our black lace betta. They're pretty rare and unusual and we got him from Wal-Mart


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=274&pictureid=3231
> He's our second favorite
> Our fave is our black lace betta. They're pretty rare and unusual and we got him from Wal-Mart


You got him from Wal-Mart!?! But he is so beautiful  My betta's body is about the same color exept it has more of a metalic blue glimmer instead of violet...Wow  That is a really nice betta :withstup:


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

hxcChic22>> It was on discouvery channel not to long ago. 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=blue+...rtPage=1&redir_esc=&ei=NaRQTI3pMYWCsQPUy5G0Bw

my search results when I typed in blue eyed humans common relative...

No there are no negative effects from having blue eyes


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have my betta for over a year now, he has black eyes...


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

thats awesome BLACK eyes?? I wish lol and I thought my daughters red eyed fish was WIERD


----------

